# Best Parts Catalog / Diagrams?



## TopCityBMW (Dec 16, 2020)

Where can I find the best online parts catalog / diagrams?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

What car are you needing them for?


----------



## Rodimus718 (Dec 12, 2020)

chiltons catalog pretty thorough


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

This is a pretty solid site for diagrams: Volkswagen Parts catalog - ETKA Online, Volkswagen EUROPA, original Catalog Volkswagen EUROPA


----------



## Rodimus718 (Dec 12, 2020)

Rockerchick said:


> This is a pretty solid site for diagrams: Volkswagen Parts catalog - ETKA Online, Volkswagen EUROPA, original Catalog Volkswagen EUROPA


Thanks bro 👍


----------



## bestusername (10 mo ago)

Rockerchick said:


> This is a pretty solid site for diagrams: Volkswagen Parts catalog - ETKA Online, Volkswagen EUROPA, original Catalog Volkswagen EUROPA


Do you know of any diagrams for a 2008 City Golf with Automatic transmission with triptronic? I'm looking for the correct power steering line.


----------

